# beef brisket



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey anybody on here have a good bbq beef brisket recipe, I mad some the other day by grillin it for 5 minutes on each side and then just threw it in the crockpot with some bbq sauce for 8 hours, it turned out pretty good i was just curios what everybody else does?


----------

